# Örtze ....Traumrevier Lüneburgerheide



## messerfisch (3. September 2007)

Guten Abend ich wollte mal einen netten Fluss vorstellen....
mein "Hausgewässer"

Die Örtze Traum einenes jeden Angler´s.Die Örtze fließt bei Müden/Ö entlang und mündet ca.40 km. Flussab in die Aller.
Sie hat einen sehr sehr guten bestand an Äschen und Bafo´s.
Ich habe dort vor 4 Wochen wieder mal eine 45er Äsche gefangen.Dieser Fluss ist eines der schönsten Nord-Deutschen Salmonidengewässer welches ich kenne.Sie hat eine durchschnitts Tiefe von 1-2 m.Sehr klar viel Kraut ....Natur pur also... na Heiß geworden??? Bei weiteren Fragen schreib einfach..:m


----------



## Kalex (5. September 2007)

*AW: Örtze ....Traumrevier Lüneburgerheide*

Sorry, aber so wie Du die Örtze beschreibst klingt das wie der Mandal des Nordens. Es ist ohne Frage schön dort, aber ein Traumrevier sieht dann doch noch anders aus. Übrigens auch was die Fische angeht. Sorry für die Kritik, aber wer so ins Horn bläst...


----------



## worker_one (5. September 2007)

*AW: Örtze ....Traumrevier Lüneburgerheide*



Kalex schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so wie Du die Örtze beschreibst klingt das wie der Mandal des Nordens. Es ist ohne Frage schön dort, aber ein Traumrevier sieht dann doch noch anders aus. Übrigens auch was die Fische angeht. Sorry für die Kritik, aber wer so ins Horn bläst...



So siehts leider aus.
Der Fischbestand ist die letzten Jahr stark zurückgegangen, was teilweise auch mit dem starken Paddeltourismus zutun hat bzw. hatte.
Ich bin von der Örtze zumindest bei uns in Müden nicht sehr angetan. Das ist alles andere als eine Traumstrecke. Sie fließt hier hauptsächlich durch Waldgebiet...
Ab Baven/Hermannsburg wird dann wieder interessanter. Hier schlängelt sie sich schön durch die Wiesen. Der Sülzer Teilabschnitt ist dann wieder bewachsener. Wie es danach aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich bin öfters an der Örzte fischen (liegt ja nahe , allerdings nur Spinnfischen und konnte noch keine berauschenden Fänge verbuchen...

Die Örtze ist sicherlich ein schönes Gewässer in toller Natur (auch Eisvögel lassen sich jederzeit bewundern) aber mehr leider nicht...|wavey:


----------



## messerfisch (10. September 2007)

*AW: Örtze ....Traumrevier Lüneburgerheide*



worker_one schrieb:


> So siehts leider aus.
> Der Fischbestand ist die letzten Jahr stark zurückgegangen, was teilweise auch mit dem starken Paddeltourismus zutun hat bzw. hatte.
> Ich bin von der Örtze zumindest bei uns in Müden nicht sehr angetan. Das ist alles andere als eine Traumstrecke. Sie fließt hier hauptsächlich durch Waldgebiet...
> Ab Baven/Hermannsburg wird dann wieder interessanter. Hier schlängelt sie sich schön durch die Wiesen. Der Sülzer Teilabschnitt ist dann wieder bewachsener. Wie es danach aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
> ...


Hmmm komisch ich bin immer in den Ferien und ab und zu am we da ....immer mit der fliege ...Ich konte dieses Jahr mehrere  fisch über 40 cm fangen darunter ne 45er Äsche ich kann mich echt nich beschweren


----------



## Tewi (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Örtze ....Traumrevier Lüneburgerheide*

Hallo,

ich war vor zwei Jahren an der Örtze bei Hermannsburg Fischen und ich konnte mich auch nicht beklagen was die Fischerei angeht!

War dreimal am Wasser und habe insgesamt über 25 Fische gefangen, der größte war eine Äsche mit 47cm!!!

In ein paar Jahren habe ich vor mich dort in der Nähe niederzulassen den die Lüneburger Heide ist wie ich finde ein schönes Fleckchen Erde.....

Lg #h


----------



## Thomas E. (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Örtze ....Traumrevier Lüneburgerheide*

Hallo allerseits,

ein Traumgewässer war die Örtze mal, vor Jahrzehnten !
Wer die Zeiten erlebt hat...aber das gilt für viele andere Gewässer ja auch.

Der Äschenbestand ist stetig zurückgegangen, auch Bachforellen sind nicht mehr so zahlreich.

Trotzdem kann man noch mal den einen oder anderen schönen Fisch fangen, doch eine weitere Anreise würde ich nicht empfehlen, da gibt es interessantere Gewässer.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Tewi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Örtze ....Traumrevier Lüneburgerheide*

Hallo Thomas,

also ich kann nicht klagen, war am Mittwoch für knapp zwei Stunden an der Örtze bei Hermannsburg und konnte 4 Fische verhaften!
Eine schöne Bafo 30+ auf Trockenfliege und 3 schöne Äschen 30+ auf Nymphe....

Sicherlich ist es nicht mehr so wie früher aber das ist wohl bei allen anderen Bächen und Flüssen auch so!

Ich für meinen Teil bin gerne dort am fischen, das einzige was mich etwas stört ist das man dort nicht wirklich waten kann und die all so beliebten Kanuten! :g


----------



## gixxer (7. November 2014)

*AW: Örtze ....Traumrevier Lüneburgerheide*

Ich war mit nem Kumpel 3 Tage an der Örtze .. nicht einen Zupfer... obwohl uns der Vermieter der Ferienwohnung die " guten Stellen " gezeigt hat.


----------

